# Delete post



## ffallan (Sep 26, 2011)

delete post


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 27, 2011)

ffallan said:


> I'm going to start from the beginning of my adventure. lets just say I had a 5 gallon bucket of ore and I soaked it in 70% HCI for a few days and the color turned green, gold doesn't dissolve in HCI so would everything dissolve except the gold and platinum?


No. Not even close. 
Frankly, I'm surprised you feel you're going to find gold, let alone platinum. 

Are you aware that an ore that can be considered high grade may contain as little as one ounce per ton? Assuming you had such an ore, how much gold would you expect to recover from five gallons? 

Platinum is not commonly found in concentration. If your ore did contain platinum, I expect you'd have more than your share of problems making a recovery.

What does an assay of your ore disclose?



> I then could just pan it or run it through a sluice after neutralizing it and I would get the gold?


You most likely could do that without the acid treatment and achieve the same results, assuming you have gold. Again, what does the assay disclose?



> one more question, I have stannous chloride in powder form that I bought from a chem store, do I add anything to it to do my color test or just equal amounts of solution and stannous?


You can find the answer to that question in Hoke's book. She provides excellent guidance in making testing solutions, and explains the color reactions from their use.

Harold


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Sep 27, 2011)

As Harold asked, do you have an assay? Do you have any pictures you can post of your ore & a better descripion of it? How did you collect it and has it been concentrated in any form? Theoretically a full 5 gal. bucket is 1/40th of a cubic yard.


----------



## ffallan (Sep 27, 2011)

my assay was from everything I had left in my sluice box after running approx. 3 tons of riverbed gravel, not all at once, I did clean my sluice every 3 or 4 hours...it was tested by a lab and my results read as follows per ton.... 0637 troy oz Gold/ 96.335 Silver/ .0001 Platinum and .035 Palladium. I concentrated it further with a mini sluice used for fine gold and then the blue bowl if you are familiar with that concentrator contraption.


----------



## ffallan (Sep 27, 2011)

I will get a pic and post it in the next few days.


----------



## Geo (Sep 27, 2011)

for anyone that's never used a shovel. one square yard of top soil weighs more than a ton. one square yard of top soil will fill the bed of a standard half ton pick up truck mounded on the top. i understand that mineralized soil is more dense and takes up less volume than top soil but still that's alot of material. a five gallon bucket will hold 50-60 pounds of mineralized soil. you can do the math at the assumption of one ounce of gold per ton. at 50 pounds to a bucket that would be 40 buckets to a ton. 31 divided by 40 is .775 grams per bucket. that is if its high grade ore.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Sep 28, 2011)

Subject should be changed from ore to concentrate as ore generally refers to hard rock mining and concentrate to placer. Any chance of getting a picture of your assay info posted without any info you want kept secret? Where is the punctuation supposed to be in this, ( 0637 troy oz Gold ). Was there any showing of arsenic or sulphides in your conc. or in the assay report? Be sure of what all is in your concentrate bofore you do anything with chemicals.


----------



## ffallan (Sep 28, 2011)

0.637 some of it I blasted from hard rock and some came from a riverbed. I have actually crushed the quartz and pyrite filled rock with a crusher and mill balls. The area that in the past had gold mined as primary metal and other metals as a bi product. yes its a rich area. my finds are not from a weekend...several weeks. I am retired so I have the time to always be running the sluice and digging. I guess I need to correct the ore I have processed to concentrates. I already burnt off the sulfides. believe me I have spent days upon days researching Gold on the internet and fully aware of the dangers of breathing chemicals and heavy metal fumes. I have been into this for over 10 years now. I just would like some of my questions answered I have posted, not needing to hear how I don't have Gold or there is doubt that I could possibly have as much material as I do. I was looking for an easier faster way to get the Gold from my "concentrates". It looks like I will keep using Mercury and melting my dust taking the long road, seems there is no other way. No arsenic in the assay, I posted everything they found in the assay.


----------



## ffallan (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm still confused. How much of this do you have to process?


----------



## solarsmith (Sep 28, 2011)

.637 oz per ton is 0.015925 oz gold per bucket if each bucket holds 50 lbs.
I hope the 0.637 is your head grade and not your concentrate.
if you can grind it down to 80% passing 100 mesh then there are some realy easy ways to do a small scale float to concentrate up to as much as 20 to 200
oz per ton .. thanks. Bryan, in Denver Colorado...303 503 4799


----------



## ffallan (Oct 17, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I'm still confused. How much of this do you have to process?


I have a single 5 gallon bucket full to the top of this material, its all concentrates from a full size truckbed of ore, so I started with a truckload (approx) and concentrated to a single bucket of black sand which I have ran through the sluice at least 5 more times. I have roasted it to burn off sulfides. I did get nearly an ounce of gold dust with mercury but I think I might have more gold that I am not getting due to something else in the concentrates. I know finding gold is like winning the lottery because most gold does not look like gold in nature. Would putting trichlor (swimming pool chlorine) tabs in the bottom of a bucket and putting the concentrates on top of them and adding hydrochloric get any more gold out IF there was any? I did take 2 cups of concentrates mixed with AR and developed a greenish amber colored solution which when tested with a drop of aqua ammonia turned dark blue immediately. Is aqua ammonia a good testing solution? I will post this in the prospecting forum also in case this is should be in a different category.


----------



## seawolf (Oct 17, 2011)

ffallen, in your post you claimed to recover an ounce of gold with mercury. I hope you used a proper retort to recover the mercury. 
You might have recovered the bulk of the gold already. A second assay might be in order at this time. The Rock Man or Reno Chris can probably do the assay for you and recommend the best method for final recovery.
Good luck and good hunting, Mark


----------



## Reno Chris (Oct 18, 2011)

> The Rock Man or Reno Chris can probably do the assay for you



Actually I dont do assays. I am very familiar with the various processes and have been through many assay labs. I'd need a scale far more accurate than any I currently own. But there are many labs available out there. 

Chris


----------



## Richard36 (Nov 5, 2011)

I can assay materials, and would be happy to provide that service to all in need.

Sincerely, "Rick, The Rock Man".


----------

